# 13" Like New Vogue Tyre's



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*MY HOMIE BOUGHT THESE WHEELS HERE ON LAYITLOW..... HE WANTS TO GET RID OF THE TIRES ONLY.... SUPER CLEAN TIRES....LIKE NEW..... HE WANTS TO SEE WHAT OFFERS HE CAN GET! NO LOW BALLING PLEASE! YOU KNOW YOUR TIRES , YOU KNOW IT CANT GO CHEAP WITH THESE VOGUES...SORRY , NO TRADES.... YOU PAY SHIPPING AS WELL*


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)




----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Real nice looking tire uso!! :thumbsup: how much do you want for them?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 1 2010, 12:28 AM~18707529
> *Real nice looking tire uso!! :thumbsup: how much do you want for them?
> *


x2


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

HEY HOMIE HOW MUCH PM ME THE PRICE!!!!


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

that is a sexy ass combo, wish i had some extra money  g/l on sale homie


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nothing like paying a premium for some discontinued 7 year old radials ready to pop.


----------



## G-RIDE83 (Jul 24, 2008)

wats the ticket on this and do they still hold air????????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 1 2010, 10:51 AM~18710899
> *Nothing like paying a premium for some discontinued 7 year old radials ready to pop.
> *


vogue makes good rubber f kept inside im sure they are roadworthy


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

howmuch where u located


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

No leaks..... tires are cherry....... not selling the spokes


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 1 2010, 05:19 PM~18714187
> *howmuch where u located
> *


Asking price is $600........ :happysad:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 1 2010, 07:06 PM~18714806
> *Asking price is $600........ :happysad:
> *


i know a homie selling them new for a little less than that.... :biggrin:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

Here's what my homie says now......$550 + shipping


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ILL TAKE THEM FOR EXTRAS PM SENT TELL HOMIE TA TEXT ME~
THANKS MANG~ :biggrin:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Oct 2 2010, 11:03 PM~18721533
> *ILL TAKE THEM FOR EXTRAS PM SENT TELL HOMIE TA TEXT ME~
> THANKS MANG~ :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

damn


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*$490 WITH SHIPPING*


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

How much are they new 700-800?


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Oct 7 2010, 11:34 AM~18760052
> *How much are they new 700-800?
> *


*Well they dont make that size anymore...... but back then..... about $ 700*


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

Dammmmmmmmm :wow:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

$490 WITH SHIPPING .......... Anyone?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

nice tires too bad id have them cambered to shit in no time


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 1 2010, 08:51 AM~18710899
> *Nothing like paying a premium for some discontinued 7 year old radials ready to pop.
> *


try 15 to 20 years old and still have a set brand new :biggrin:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

Get a set of wires for show only.... then with these Tyres????
Have cruisers and show wheels........ that's what I got.... :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

$300 pay pal ready


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

DON'T THINK SO.....


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

UHHHH YEAH THEM BIATCHES ARE MINE SO BACK DA FUGGGG OFFF~!!!!!


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

Sale pending.............


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Oct 12 2010, 10:20 PM~18795908
> *UHHHH YEAH THEM BIATCHES ARE MINE SO BACK DA FUGGGG OFFF~!!!!!
> *


*UP FOR SALE...........DIDNT COME THRU*


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

how old are they? I bought a set of 195/60/15s that sat in a garage for a year, only lasted two months, one bubbled at the side wall and ceased to hold air and shortly after a second one started to as well


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Oct 16 2010, 05:52 PM~18828512
> *UP FOR SALE...........DIDNT COME THRU
> *



my offer still up for grabs :0


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 18 2010, 08:43 AM~18840431
> *my offer still up for grabs :0
> *


*if it dont sell ...... i'll keep them for a rainy day*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

MAYBE IF YOU HAD 5.....................................


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

HAHHA YEAH I HAD SOME PROBLEMS WITH MY FUCKIN LAND LADY SO NEXT FRIDAY ITS ONN~
SORRY I DIDNT GET BACK TO YA~
ILL GET AT YA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 1 2010, 05:44 PM~18713508
> *vogue makes good rubber f kept inside im sure they are roadworthy
> *


Rubber dry rots, regardless of brand. I have some dry rotted Vogues. Would you like to buy?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 20 2010, 10:28 AM~18859354
> *Rubber dry rots, regardless of brand.  I have some dry rotted Vogues.  Would you like to buy?
> *


it sucks cause they had my lincoln looking good but that size has been discontinued


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

First come.......First serve.......... no payments...........this ain't K Mart............no layaways


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Oct 24 2010, 12:40 AM~18891897
> *First come.......First serve.......... no payments...........this ain't K Mart............no layaways
> *


*$350*


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Oct 24 2010, 11:16 PM~18899669
> *$350
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Nov 3 2010, 06:24 AM~18973925
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


YEAH I TRIED CALLIN YA BOY AND NO ANSWER AND NO TEXT REPLYS~!???????? I GOT THA DAMNGGG LOOT SON WHERES HE AT??????? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Nov 3 2010, 05:33 PM~18978441
> *YEAH I TRIED CALLIN YA BOY AND NO ANSWER AND NO TEXT REPLYS~!???????? I GOT THA DAMNGGG LOOT SON WHERES HE AT??????? :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

:squint: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :squint:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

i i didnt have to put windows in my basement i woulda swooped these damn things alreay :angry:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 10 2010, 11:27 AM~19034024
> *i i didnt have to put windows in my basement i woulda swooped these damn things alreay :angry:
> *


*cover them up*


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

how much?


----------



## shadow64 (Nov 4, 2010)

call on your tires 702-426-7652 sal


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*$490 Shipped*


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Nov 30 2010, 05:56 AM~19198878
> *$540 Shipped
> *


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

take the $350 and run....old tires


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Oct 23 2010, 11:40 PM~18891897
> *First come.......First serve.......... no payments...........this ain't K Mart............no layaways
> *


x2


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## ocsupreme85 (Oct 12, 2010)

How much shipped to 60506????


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

how much ship to 71105 pm me


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

It says 540 shippied homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*WAS.....$540 SHIPPED*


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*OK ...........PRICE DROP........ $490 SHIPPED*


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Jan 19 2011, 06:07 PM~19642255
> *It says 540 shippied homie!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


*price drop.....$490 shipped*


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

dam homie u still got these?


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

YUP........MY HOMIE DROPED THE PRICE


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)




----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*JUST THE VOGUES.......NO WIRES*


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*TTT..........TTT.........TTT*


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

400 shipped to corpus christi tx :biggrin:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*PM SENT*


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*OK NOW......... MY HOMIE SAYS 450 SHIPPED....... THATS HIS FINAL DROP!*


----------



## sick-8 (Dec 9, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*$450........anyone?*


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*SOMEONE? I KNOW ITS TAX SEASON. $450 SHIPPED AND $400 LOCAL PICK UP *


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Feb 18 2011, 05:48 PM~19904299
> *SOMEONE? I KNOW ITS TAX SEASON. $450 SHIPPED AND $400 LOCAL PICK UP
> *


COULD YOU PM ME DOT #S? I KNOW ITS ASKING ALOT.


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Feb 18 2011, 05:48 PM~19904299
> *SOMEONE? I KNOW ITS TAX SEASON. $450 SHIPPED AND $400 LOCAL PICK UP
> *


$400 ship to 60101


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*SOLD*


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Feb 22 2011, 04:08 PM~19934201
> *SOLD
> *


hel yeah.........i still have a brand new set ill do $550 plus shipping lower 48


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## bhasty (Mar 9, 2011)

i need them vogue5 u 5till got them homie


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*SOLD .....SOLD.....SOLD......SOLD*


----------

